# Website/Brand Thoughts



## MichaelHenson (Jan 14, 2016)

So, up to this year I have been focused on portraits and headshots more than weddings/engagement. As I move into the year and start pushing for more wedding opportunities, I want to ensure that I am not poorly representing myself in my marketing efforts.

My question is - Should I remove everything non-wedding/engagement related from my current website and start a new brand devoted strictly to weddings? Or is my current weddings/portraits site & brand focused enough to not drive a lot of brides away?

Any feedback or insights are appreciated!

Here's the link to my site: www.hensoncreativephotography.com

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2016)

I would probably start a separate 'site just for weddings.  I see them as one of the few 'stand alone' categories, and while you can certainly have them as a sub-specialty, I think a brand/'site just for weddings would be a good move.


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 14, 2016)

Here's an idea that may work for you.
Some years ago we had an Equestrian Center so developed a website and marketing plan for that. As we got into it we found 3 or 4 other horse related areas that somewhat stood alone. So, we developed marketing for each but the dilemma was as yours, how to focus clients. What we did was make a number of home pages, one for each area, and market those but all were in the main website, just different areas. If you clicked a link in your area of interest it took you to that part of the website but the visible words were the same on all, just a different link. Once the prospect was into their area of interest there were links and menus that allowed them to stay in their specialty of interest or page to other areas if they chose.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jan 14, 2016)

So, let's say I move forward with putting my wedding brand on an entirely different site. Would it defeat the purpose to link to my existing site for family & commercial portraits?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2016)

No, I don't think so.  You're not trying to hide the fact that you shoot other stuff, rather focus prospective brides on your wedding work.  Denyy's idea is feasible too; you could have a landing page with two big graphic links, one to weddings, and one to everything else.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jan 14, 2016)

Hmmm...That could work and would let me avoid the startup costs for another site...


----------

